# Big Bobcat???



## BornToHuntAndFish

The interesting huge bobcat photo below can stir our imaginations.

Saw this picture today on Mike Hanback's Big Deer blog. Did an image web search to learn back in April 2013 folks claimed it was bagged in West Virginia & Colorado, then in December 2013 folks claimed it was taken in Virginia.  

Probably just a hoax & fake bobcat making it's typical rounds on facebook, forums, e-mails, & mms phone pics.  

Good reminder to stay on your guard & beware anyone trying to prank you with oversized bobcats. 

Who knows, maybe someone can come up with a good reputable source showing us this may be true.

Found a larger graphics image I'll embed below . . .


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Kind of fun seeing these also . . . 

Here's a couple more interesting oversized bobcats to be wary of or maybe someone can find out more of the truth about these . . . 



Going around during April & December 2013 (on kentuckyhunting, texasbowhunter, nchuntandfish, trapperman, & archerytalk):  














AND



Going around in February 2013 (on trapperman):


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers

My grandpa born in 1908, said the ones he used to kill would stretch out 8 foot long.


----------



## JohnK

I had one (much smaller) come to an ecaller a couple of months ago and he just hunkered down underneath and watched it (hung in a tree) for about 20 minutes. I was about 15 yards away and once in a while he would give me the eye but stayed focused on the caller mostly. He didn't move until I just stood up to leave. That was an amazing critter and well worth the drive just to look at him close up.


----------



## one hogman

I shot one a few years ago that stretched out[ holding it by the back legs] over four feet long and was still just over 25lbs. Most of those photos were people holding the cats way out to make them look bigger.


----------



## joshsanders

Those are just full grown mature Tom cats. They're everywhere.


----------



## 660griz

one hogman said:


> Most of those photos were people holding the cats way out to make them look bigger.



Yep. I do that with fish.


----------



## JonathonJEB

joshsanders said:


> Those are just full grown mature Tom cats. They're everywhere.



x2 I think they look like normal cats.


----------



## Throwback

im going to start selling arm extenders so folks can make them look even bigger than they do by holding their arms all the way out. 

T


----------



## mguthrie

A buddy killed one on our lease several years ago that weighed 40 lbs. it stretched out to over 5 ft long. Biggest tom cat I ever saw


----------



## godogs57

660griz said:


> Yep. I do that with fish.



Its called "forced perspective" in the photography world. Makes stuff appear larger....you can make em appear downright giant if you use a wide angle lens and get up close. 

Nothing to see here except full grown mature bobcats.....but, nice to see nonetheless!


----------

